# Windows Server 2012 Shares and Security?



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

I'm running a Windows Server 2012 Standard server at home, offering up several standard smb shares to a few client PCs around the home. Despite having changed nothing on the server I was, a little while ago, shocked to be told I did not have access to my music share. I logged on to the server to see that the only account that was granted access to the folders contained within the share was a single account from another machine (listed as a long meaningless string). I proceeded to restore the correct security settings to each folder and re-establish the share. What perplexes me though is that it has now happened again on a second share- unfortunately one that contains a much larger amount of data and subfolders. Can anyone offer an explanation as to how or why Windows is messing up my security settings, and perhaps offer a quick solution to resetting the security settings on a mass of subfolders? I have attempted to change the parent's settings and have it be set to all child objects, however I get an "access denied" error when attempting this- leading me to believe the only way around it is to set each folder individually. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tomshawk (Jan 23, 2013)

Is this Server / Network set up as a domain.

I can't say how it happened without taking a closer look at your network, sorry but.

You may need to take ownership of the folder and files first, then change the permissions.

Do you see any errors in the event log, Red X's?


----------



## themoodude (Mar 31, 2008)

It's a workgroup setup- no need for a domain at home. I've not checked the event log yet but I will do as soon as.


----------

